# What you should eat and what you should not eat...



## saspringer (Apr 5, 2013)

This probably doesn't rank up there with winning agility meets or reaching training goals, but for us Jazzy has finally learned (I hope :fingerscrossed that not everything she can reach is food. She suffers from severe separation anxiety, even when I'm in the house; on many, many occasions I've put so called "edibles" supposedly out of reach only to find disjointed pieces spread all over the living room minutes later.

In addition to chewing up one or both shoes--13+ pairs worth--she also developed a taste for TV remotes. After taking apart the original and one replacement, she ate the replacement, then the replacement's replacement. Fortunately the batteries seemed to not taste so great, I suppose much like the pit of a cherry.

Before you say something like "well, she could smell you on the remote/shoes/brush/telephone/book" the last two remotes were less than two days old when they went to that great TV Remote Table in the sky. She simply likes the taste of electronics.

I got smart and ordered two replacements from Amazon this last time (cheaper than the box stores). Today I forgot to hide the remote when I went to the bathroom and, praise be, she didn't eat it while I was gone! 

:happyboogie:

Years ago as a relatively successful technical writer, the survival of a TV remote wasn't such a great and wondrous accomplishment. Now gosh darn it, I feel like I did when my son took his first steps!

Well, just wanted to share the good news...but I gotta go. It's too quiet in the living room and I think I hear plastic crunching...


----------



## Fezzik von barry (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm keeping this in mind as out 9wk old seems to like remotes as well.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

OH I remeber those days w/ Daisy as a puppy and it lasted till she was three almost four. Hers was not seperation anxiety just anxiety in general . Used alot of chews to do trades and finally it stopped . Sometimes she'd warn me by picking up something and sitting w/ it in her mouth to let me know a chew was called for. Exercise and chews are why we eventually has a remote w/out a tooth mark!


----------

